

Our kids may care about brands, but do brands really care about kids? - bensummers
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2010/feb/21/david-mitchell-kraft-cadbury

======
kiba
_To this end, they'd murder or steal if it weren't for the risk of
prosecution, and do so in its absence. People are different. While the law is
a disincentive, the main reason most of us don't kill, punch or burgle is that
we think it's wrong and consequently prefer not to. Corporations have no such
moral sense._

Corporations have no will, motivation, and incentives independent of
individuals.

It is like saying that the free market is greedy.

